# Randy Hare-On Target- Training Substance Detector Dogs



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Has anyone seen these DVD's? Opinions?
Looking for an solid introduction into scent detection.

thanks


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Kevin,
I have his DVDs and I will say that I like his system, however the DVDs alone will not do much to help you. If you want to learn that system you really need to attend Randy's class and use the DVDs as a referance afterward. It is a very effective method for sure, but it takes a little getting used to it for most people. 
Just my $.02


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I've attended a couple of classes that Randy has taught at seminars. They are always full so that sorta tells you something. DVD's are nice but nothing beats hands on or an actual course.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have them, like them and agree with Mike. 

Randy is 3 hrs away from me and I really want to get down there and train with him!!!!


----------



## Chris Flegler (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm one week into the 3 week Trainers course with Randy and it has been unbelievable. The DVD's are great but I came over from Australia to get direct to the source, just like his dogs  I can't speak highly enough of Randy and his program.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks everyone for the feedback...


----------

